# Timeout dell'host per il downlo.. sorgenti[Risolto]

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, durante l'installazione minimal di gentoo, dopo aver scaricato lo stage3 ed portage, passo all'installazione del kernel v2.6, nell'handbook ufficiale di gentoo per piattaforme AMD nel paragrafo 7.b "instalare i sorgenti del kernel", viene riportata la seguente stringa: USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources.

Successivamente viene inizializzata una connessione con l'host per il download dei sorgenti, nel mio caso scarica: gentoo-source-2.6.20.

Purtroppo invece non scarica nulla perchè il la connessione va in timeout, il sistema tenta di scaricare il sorgente da un determinato host per 5 volte, poi passa ad un altro host e cosi via... dopo un numero notevole di tentativi visualizzo il messaggio: couldn't download sources.

ps: non credo che il messaggio sia quello, ora non me lo ricordo, però è circa simile.

Grazie anticipatamente per il support

Tanti saluti 

Realnot

----------

## randomaze

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> Purtroppo invece non scarica nulla perchè il la connessione va in timeout, il sistema tenta di scaricare il sorgente da un determinato host per 5 volte, poi passa ad un altro host e cosi via... dopo un numero notevole di tentativi visualizzo il messaggio: couldn't download sources.

 

Sei sicuro che la rete in quel momento fosse attiva? Perché 5 host mi sembrano un pò tanti.

il canonico ping www.google.com cosa restituisce?

P.S. Direi che é un problema di supporto....

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## djinnZ

non so se è un problema solo mio (ho qualche grana con la connessione) ma alcuni link non sono raggiungibili sempre. downloads.gentoo.org mi fallisce per errore dns con una considerevole frequanza (su dns tiscali con opendns i problemi si sono ridotti).

Hai pensato di usare mirrorselect o puntare direttamente a napoli e padova?

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non so se è un problema solo mio (ho qualche grana con la connessione) ma alcuni link non sono raggiungibili sempre. downloads.gentoo.org mi fallisce per errore dns con una considerevole frequanza (su dns tiscali con opendns i problemi si sono ridotti).
> 
> Hai pensato di usare mirrorselect o puntare direttamente a napoli e padova?

 

consiglio mirrorselect,  in quanto padova e da un bel pò down, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.  

nb: per mirrorselect puoi fare cosi:

```
mirrorselect -q -D -s 5 -b 10
```

ciauz

----------

## Realnot

Sono un principiante  :Sad:  Comunque ho fatto il mio canonico ping, sia a google.com che a gentoo.org e nessun pacchetto viene perso, quindi la connessione funziona.

una volta eseguito il chroot non mi è più permesso usare mirrorselect. Mirrorselect lo uso prima di effettuare il chroot e digito:

mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf sueccessivamente mi compare una finestra dove è possibile selezionare il mirror europeo, che poi andrà settato in make.conf sotto SYNK="bla bla". Ora devo tornare a riscaricare tutti i pacchetti, stage3, portage ecc... una volta che ho fatto il:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

non mi è più possibile tornare indietro vero? Ho provato ad eseguire di nuovo links, non lo trova logicamente... e tutte le volte che non riesco mi tocca riavviare e rifare tutta l'installazione dall'inizio oppure posso riprendere l'installazione da dov'ero rimasto? in teoria dovrebbe essere così' cioè sulla mia partzione dovrei ancora avere il mio portage ed il mio stage3 giusto?  :Question:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque ho anche io tiscali, prima di montare i filesystem /proc e /dev copio le informazioni del DNS come nell'handbook con il comando:

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

Nel resolv.conf ho i seguenti DNS: 

192.168.1.1

215.205.32.70

215.205.36.70

Grazie ancora per il supporto, ora riprovo per la trentesima volta lol  :Neutral: 

Tanti saluti

Realnot

----------

## djinnZ

@crisandbea: non sempre ma per me padova funziona   :Confused: 

cmq napoli per me sarebbe il migliore ma pare che synca 12 ore dopo ogni rilascio per quanto riguarda i files (quindi dopo l'aggiornamento mi trovo sempre con qualche tar mancante. Riscontrato lo stesso problema?

i dns sono gli stessi e downloads.gentoo.org fallisce misteriosamente.

prova settando 208.67.222.222/.220.220 (opendns). Il ping su gentoo.org e google.com a me fallisce (poi mi funziona libero.it devo ancora capire perchè, mi sa che il caldo inizia a fare brutti scherzi).

Apri un'altra consolle virtuale e usa da li il mirrorselect (senza -i prova e sceglie da solo il più conveniente usa i parametri di cris), modifica il dns etc. se non lo hai copia resolve.conf in /mnt/gentoo/etc ovviamente.

Per principiante cosa intendi? Nuovo a gentoo o nuovo a linux in tutto e per tutto?

Non capisco il senso di quell'export PS1.

Per non perdere tempo lancia un emerge -aDNuvF system/world così li scarichi tutti in una volta e vedi che quelli già scaricati non devono essere scaricati di nuovo.

----------

## Onip

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> e tutte le volte che non riesco mi tocca riavviare e rifare tutta l'installazione dall'inizio oppure posso riprendere l'installazione da dov'ero rimasto?

 

Non è necessario rifare niente, dal chroot in poi (escluso il partizionamento, ovviamente) puoi riprendere da dove avevi interrotto.

Byez

p.s. Benvenuto a gentoo

----------

## Scen

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf sueccessivamente mi compare una finestra dove è possibile selezionare il mirror europeo, che poi andrà settato in make.conf sotto SYNK="bla bla".

 

con quel comando imposti il mirror per RSYNC, ovvero per l'aggiornamento del Portage Tree.

Per impostare i mirror per scaricare i distfile devi omettere l'opzione -r. Ti consiglio comunque di seguire la procedura automatica (ipotizzo tu abbia un'ADSL, o sbaglio?), perdi un paio di minuti in più ma così hai la certezza di utilizzare mirror funzionanti e veloci.

Per cui, nel passaggio di impostazione dei mirror per i distfile, lancia

```

mirrorselect -D -o -s 5 -b 10 >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

```

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non mi è più possibile tornare indietro vero? Ho provato ad eseguire di nuovo links, non lo trova logicamente... e tutte le volte che non riesco mi tocca riavviare e rifare tutta l'installazione dall'inizio oppure posso riprendere l'installazione da dov'ero rimasto? in teoria dovrebbe essere così' cioè sulla mia partzione dovrei ancora avere il mio portage ed il mio stage3 giusto?   
> 
> 

 

Sì, non devi più rieffettuare TUTTI i passaggi d'installazione, basta riprendere dal punto sul quale ti eri incartato.

Se da links provi ad aprire un qualsiasi sito Internet, riesci a visualizzare qualcosa o no? (tanto per capire se c'è qualche problema nel traffico HTTP/FTP o se ' veramente un problema di mirror Gentoo)

----------

## Realnot

Grazie ragazzi sono riuscito a risolvere tutto con un semplice ping... cioè quando facevo partire il download del sorgente con USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources. mi dava il messagio di timeout perchè non riusciva a risolvere il DNS, ma se prima di lanciare il download facevo un ping a distfiles..

ping distfiles.gentoo.org e successivamente lanciavo il comando per il download del sorgente, quest'ultimo partiva  :Smile: 

Grazie per il benvenuto in gentoo! Scusate se sono riuscito a rispondere solo ora, ma ho appena terminato l'installazione, ma senza successo e lo scoprirete nella mio prossimo thread  :Smile: 

ps: ringrazio zast perchè mi sopporta sempre, dopo tutte le volte che lo chiamo e gli rompo i coglioni per chiedergli supporto, sei un grande ti voglio bene  :Very Happy: 

Tanti saluti 

Realnot

----------

## italyanker

Ecco... Io ho un problema simile, ovvero se digito 

```
mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf 
```

mirrorselect mi rimane fermo per ore con la scritta che scarica la lista, se ci aggiungo il parametro -r invece va...

Inoltre ho lo stesso problema anche se dopo il chroot cerco di aggiornare il portage con emerge o se cerco di emergere qualche programma, mentre con links, wget e compagnia la connessione va una meraviglia...Qualche consiglio???   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

